# Getting silent calls - what to do?



## AlastairSC (12 Feb 2010)

I'm getting silent calls lately on my landline. Is there any way to find out who's doing it?


----------



## Guest110 (12 Feb 2010)

Can you get Caller ID from your phone provider. I think you have to pay for this service


----------



## dacoon (12 Feb 2010)

Hi AlastairSC,

If you are getting a series of calls it amounts to harrassment. Report it to the Guards, they will ask for permission to put a trace on your line to see where the calls are originating.

D


----------



## Crunchie (12 Feb 2010)

AlastairSC said:


> I'm getting silent calls lately on my landline. Is there any way to find out who's doing it?



I was getting prank calls from a blocked number a few years back and eircom's malicious calls bureau told me my options were either to change my number or notify the Gardai. I opted for the latter, made a statement and agreed to have a trace placed on my line. The Gardai gave me a sheet to log the date and time of the calls. After a few weeks they took the log, traced the caller and put a stop to it. As it happened it was just some someone with a similar number to mine dialling numbers in sequence but I was very relieved to get the matter sorted.

I know these calls can be very upsetting so I would advise you to deal with them straight away and good luck


----------



## Rois (13 Feb 2010)

+1 with the advice above.

An other thing you can try is to answer the phone but remain silent and see if caller says anything.


----------



## Pique318 (13 Feb 2010)

Answer the phone and if no-one is there, just leave the handset on the counter and let their bill run up.


----------



## ajapale (13 Feb 2010)

search aam for "nuisance calls" - this has been discussed here before.


----------



## jack2009 (13 Feb 2010)

Pique318 said:


> Answer the phone and if no-one is there, just leave the handset on the counter and let their bill run up.


 
+ 1 only say hello once and if no response just leave the phone down and they will get bored over time.


----------



## Rois (14 Feb 2010)

I wouldn't even say hello, just pick up the handset and see if they say anything.


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Feb 2010)

I got calls like this a number of years ago - have to admit that I did a Banshee.  Whan I pick ed up the phone and nobody proffered the usual greetings, I just screamed into the phone.  The silent calls disappeared after a few of my best screamies!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Feb 2010)

or use a loud whistle!


----------



## ajapale (14 Feb 2010)

report it to Eircoms nuisance calls section.


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Feb 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> or use a loud whistle!


 
A friend of mine did that with a referee's whistle, a few years ago. Never called again.


----------



## AlastairSC (15 Feb 2010)

Thanks, everyone for that. Update: 
number "unknown". When I just listen without saying anything, call is ended shortly. The real nuisance is getting up to answer repeatedly!

Don't think I'll try the whistle or shouting - it just isn't me! Do I report it to Perlico (we're with them) or eircom (line owner) before it goes to the police?

Thanks

ASC


----------



## Firefly (15 Feb 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> A friend of mine did that with a referee's whistle, a few years ago. Never called again.


 
+1...great fun too


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Feb 2010)

AlastairSC said:


> Do I report it to Perlico (we're with them) or eircom (line owner) before it goes to the police?


 
I would start with Perlico and see how they handle it.


----------

